# Chesebrough Jar



## quicksilver (Sep 5, 2005)

I found a 2" high amber jar, round, intact and clean with the words: CHESEBROUGH MANFG. CO. CD. NEW - YORK. Bottom is unmarked. Let me know the value and age if possible. Thank you.

 Matt

 Michigan Bottle Hunter


----------



## MntnMelody (Sep 5, 2005)

I have a jar that sounds exactly the same as yours.  But I haven't been able to find out anything on it yet.  I'll check back to see if you find out anything.
                                                          MntnMelody


----------



## atdadump (Sep 5, 2005)

What you have are vaseline jars, there are older varieties with cork enclosure, most likely only worth a buck or two if your lucky. There very common.


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi,
 I'm used to finding common bottles/jars. : )

 Thanks.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Sep 6, 2005)

The one I have is actually amber in color and has a screw top.


----------



## madman (Sep 6, 2005)

heres an amber one i found in a 40s dump, no marking on base, im guessing the jars that just say chesebrough are newer  mike


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 6, 2005)

That's the jar I have! Could be 1940's. Found it at a construction site. 

 Happy digging!


----------



## diginit (Sep 7, 2005)

Here's a couple for ya. I dug them on different occations near a mining camp. The one on the left is 1890's, The right is pre 1915, Dated by the sun purple glass. Chesebrough has been around for a long time. 
   (Sorry the pic isn't as good as Madman's)


----------



## madman (Sep 7, 2005)

hey thats a good pix ive never even found a cork top vaseline lol  mike


----------



## Bottleman (Sep 7, 2005)

I donâ€™t even save the mold blown cork top ones when I dig them because they usually have smelly Vaseline in the bottom that is a pain to get and is not worth my time for there little value.

 ~~Tom


----------



## madman (Sep 13, 2005)

hey bottleman, ive never even dug a cork top vaseline, must be nice, i think id keep em, ino that junk in some of those dug bottles is nasty ive ruined a few brushes that way  mike


----------

